# UK-Muscle Facebook Integration - VOTE



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should UK-Muscle offer optional Facebook integration:*​
Yes 2922.14%No 7859.54%I don't care either way2418.32%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm toying with the idea of integrating UK-Muscle with the Facebook developer platform.

For those of you with no interest in Facebook rest assured that nothing will change from the way you currently access or use UK-M.

For those of you who do use Facebook, you would have access to the following features:


The ability to connect your UK-Muscle account with your Facebook account so you can log in to UK-Muscle with your Facebook details.


The option to publish new threads, posts, comments or blog entries direct to your Facebook wall.


The ability to 'Like' threads so they they appear on your Facebook news feed


The ability to to synchronise profile data between Facebook and UK-Muscle if you wish.

L


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I voted no. I'm a big facebook wh0re but I like to keep UK-Muscle and facebook separate so to speak.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Same as Yeti.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A BIG No thanks

Dont want anything I post or have anything to do with FB


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I vote no because my UK-M persona is different to my FB persona (eg my family and non gym mates are on there too) the links between here and there with things like steriods I wouldn't want my 12 year old god daughter to see.

But I just wouldn't link mine, if you can keep them seperate and the people who want it can link then its all good


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Should be optional, but in all fairness can't see it having a large take-up for reasons stated above.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I say yes because i always have UKM/ FB open and browse between the two...so it makes sense to me.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

No thanks..


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont really care either way, but i dont post on facebook anything to do with UK-M. Or anything to do with anything for that matter :S


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I went no. As others have said, don't want some of the stuff to do with gear etc. in a place where family and colleagues etc. might see it.

On UK-M there is a degree of anonymity!

I guess, so long as it is optional, it really does no harm though.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

I dont mind either way as long as its an optional thing and if i opted out people that are on facebook couldnt see my posts.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

personally don't really want the two crossing tbh, good idea though


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Im going to say no because a lot of people around me are unaware of my use of AAS and i wish to keep it this way, :whistling:

IMO With the integration i feel this site would loose the benefit of privacy that it currently has


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

no for me

i am always getting in trouble on FB so dont want it to cross over lmao

and i dont want people who think i am just a pishhead know that i am a strong basxard as well lmao


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I think it would be a great 'optional' extra, might increase this sites popularity/people taking up the sport... on the otherhand, it might overload it with 'trolls' and such...

I voted yes however, but as an option to keep everyone happy


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Doesn't bother me, but if it were to happen would like to be able to keep both seperate and have full control over what would be published on FB.

Is a good idea for UK-M though... would definitely attract more people to the forum through curiosity.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

People on my friends list wouldnt know what the **** I was on about anyway even if they see my posts about steroids.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hell no!

Actually scratch that, sure do it but i personally wont be joining in.

Lois_Lane/Con is a not a real person.......the guy who runs my facebook is!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

No for me!!! Wouldn't want my friends and family to even know my user name on here :whistling:

:innocent:


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bit interesting this, Mainly cos alot of chat is about steriod use but imagine if everyone on gear came clean and was open about it, atleast then alot of our friends would realise that you dont turn into a neanderthal like the media would have them think, it would certainly squash alot of myths regarding steriod use, not saying it should happen, just wonder if it would change alot of peoples perceptions of bbs. Then again i can just hear certain friends on facebook sayin "see i always said he was a sted head" lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> Bit interesting this, Mainly cos alot of chat is about steriod use but imagine if everyone on gear came clean and was open about it, atleast then alot of our friends would realise that you dont turn into a neanderthal like the media would have them think, it would certainly squash alot of myths regarding steriod use, not saying it should happen, just wonder if it would change alot of peoples perceptions of bbs. Then again i can just hear certain friends on facebook sayin "see i always said he was a sted head" lol


 Yep and those of us not living in England could go to jail, sounds great


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

i would have to say no. Lets keep the two seperate please.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> I voted no. I'm a big facebook wh0re but I like to keep UK-Muscle and facebook separate so to speak.


same. definate no for me.

I get woried when i see links to FB on websites such as youtube etc. where i watch things that people dont know im interested in etc.

If i wish to share ukm with FB or vice versa, i can share a link or somthing.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep and those of us not living in England could go to jail, sounds great


Lol never could get my head round that legal side of it... Especially when its so big in usa, not something the top bbs can hide. How did ronnie explain his size to his work colleagues??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> Lol never could get my head round that legal side of it... Especially when its so big in usa, not something the top bbs can hide. How did ronnie explain his size to his work colleagues??


 What you do behind closed doors and what you post onto the internet are two different things. Also guys are getting in trouble every day over here for PED's. Plus with the legislation that is trying to be passed that will essentially stop the supplement industry America is becoming less and less bodybuilder friendly.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Alot of what I say on this website I wouldn't want my friends and family knowing on facebook.

Would it make it easy for them to access my posts on the website ???

May be dumb but I'm a right technophobe


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

voted No by the way


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

In fact, if it opened up UKM to all nobbers on FB and made it easier for anyone to access UKM then I would assume that they would see top 5 threads thing amd my journal??

If that was case I would delete my journal

If I wanted to be viewed on FB I would be on it


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Not a good idea, a lot of people would get into ****.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Id like to keep fb and UK M seperate as I have family, and work collegues and Uni friends on fb. Have a hard enough time in Uni cause i train and compete let alone if they found out other stuff.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

would ppl on face book be able to see your ukm account and journal etc? not sure i would want my mum or sis reading about my aas use?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

This comunity of lovely people (and jim) is great as it it. i reckon loads of bicep boys like i once was would join if seeing it on fb and cause HAVOC! (pun intended)

:thumb:


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

please god NO NO NO

there are far more reasons to not join than to join

its a privacy thing for most people who vote no i think


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

No thanks !


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

No for me.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

voted no, like most people, I want to keep them seperate from each other, and im sure guys on gear would not like their family and freinds to know intricate details about their use!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

It will be troll hell on F.B


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

glenn said:


> please god NO NO NO
> 
> there are far more reasons to not join than to join
> 
> its a privacy thing for most people who vote no i think


Do you Own a Civic Type-R?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Just to reiterate .. it would be completely optional, just a small button which was there purely for the people that did want to enable it.

L


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

i still wouldn't want a thread link that I had commented on, published on someone else FB page though tbh.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> In fact, if it opened up UKM to all nobbers on FB and made it easier for anyone to access UKM then I would assume that they would see top 5 threads thing amd my journal??
> 
> If that was case I would delete my journal
> 
> If I wanted to be viewed on FB I would be on it


My journal would also get the knock for the same reason,no interest in fcukin facebook!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lorian said:


> Just to reiterate .. it would be completely optional, just a small button which was there purely for the people that did want to enable it.
> 
> L


But those who signed up could link pages and stuff, and that would mean I would not post on anyones threads who had signed up

NO


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> i still wouldn't want a thread link that I had commented on, published on someone else FB page though tbh.


Good point BB :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes and no ..


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Someones thread could be on FB, which you have commented on, and someone you don't want to read it could do so through that?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

since its optional, what is the point of people voting?

I said yes but I might be not taking the option as I wouldn't want my FB filled with uk-muscle, but I do like the idea of having a choice


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Defo not for me


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I vote no


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

jw007 said:


> But those who signed up could link pages and stuff, and that would mean I would not post on anyones threads who had signed up
> 
> NO


There seems to be a big misunderstanding here.

Several people have made comments along the lines of 'if that happens I'll delete my Journal' .. which doesn't make sense because, in terms of sharing information people can do these things already regardless of any Facebook functionality we add in the future.

Information posted on UK-M is already in the public domain - it is openly accessible unless you are posting in one of the private forums. If somebody sees something you (or anyone else..) writes and they like it or think it's funny/helpful etc there is nothing to stop them manually posting a link to it on Facebook (or any other site) or just pasting it in an email.

All we'd be doing is making it more efficient for those who do use social media sites to share the information which they want others to see.

L


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Lorian said:


> There seems to be a big misunderstanding here.
> 
> Several people have made comments along the lines of 'if that happens I'll delete my Journal' .. which doesn't make sense because, in terms of sharing information people can do these things already regardless of any Facebook functionality we add in the future.
> 
> ...


It would automatically widen the audience though - I'm probably kidding myself but I tend to think of this as a small community  If I thought random strangers were going to be pasting posts from my journal on facebook - then I would delete it. Does that make any sense ?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lorian said:


> There seems to be a big misunderstanding here.
> 
> Several people have made comments along the lines of 'if that happens I'll delete my Journal' .. which doesn't make sense because, in terms of sharing information people can do these things already regardless of any Facebook functionality we add in the future.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstand

We are all aware this is a public domain yada yada, But it opens up scope for people who you dont want to see your posts, people who would ordinarily not bother searching this place as have no interest..

BUT, if say lets say member X is a memeber here and FB

Memeber X has a link on FB to here

Member Xs mate, who I happen to know, but fckin hate, who ordinarily would never dream of looking up ths site (which is way most like it) is bored so clicks on UKM tag to see be nosey, sees say ME and starts searching etc etc

I can understand this is what you want, more hits

But its something most here DONT want, more hits from curious pr1cks that would not have been any the wiser

Im sure your aware of what im trying to get at??


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Lorian said:


> There seems to be a big misunderstanding here.
> 
> Several people have made comments along the lines of 'if that happens I'll delete my Journal' .. which doesn't make sense because, in terms of sharing information people can do these things already regardless of any Facebook functionality we add in the future.
> 
> ...


I would still be worried. i agree, if anyone knew JWs real name, they could go on his facebook (same aplies to anyone) and post it all over the place.

The things is, its a small button, and many of us have a very secretive and private life. i dont show my face, and got nothing to hide. but still, there is definatly an area in my brain that doesnt want it to be linked. bouncers, doormen, ect are on this site and i reckon there mates on fb, family, friends ....duno where im going with this lol.

i know what your saying, its optional, but i for one would like this site as secretive as posible. its like my little place i come to. and many others i expect.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

jw007 said:


> A BIG No thanks
> 
> Dont want anything I post or have anything to do with FB


Agreed 100%


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't post a lot on here but don't like the idea of linking the 2 as others have said it just makes it so much easier for people to find this site which as good as interest in the site is I think opening it up to people who have no interest in bodybuilding or related sports is just asking for trouble from idiots posting stupid questions or just "Sted heads" causing good members to leave to b replaced by nobs. Bad bad idea


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Lorian said:


> There seems to be a big misunderstanding here.
> 
> Several people have made comments along the lines of 'if that happens I'll delete my Journal' .. which doesn't make sense because, in terms of sharing information people can do these things already regardless of any Facebook functionality we add in the future.
> 
> ...


The only difference though is that my facebook account is my real name, and the reason i chose something different to my real name is , as you said if someone decides to have a look on the site because they have overheard me talking about it to some of the people i train with, they will be unaware of my account


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no for me.... what would happen if i make a thread in the AAS section and someone 'likes' it... do i get a big post on my FB wall saying "roidhead82 likes your thread - is my gear legit"

FB and forums seperate... i have removed 'friends' who post stuff from the forums on my wall before

no thanks


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Surely if someone clicks yes and thus UK-M links appear on their wall.... this "news" will appear on the homepage/news feed of everyone they are friends with (and many of them could also be on MY friends list.....)..... broadcasting the link/thread and all the info in it to potentially thousands of people (up to 5k per profile) who wouldnt previously ever have known about it.

Can see how its good from a business point of view, but not so good from the UK-M users point of view if they've opted out.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lorian said:


> There seems to be a big misunderstanding here.
> 
> Several people have made comments along the lines of 'if that happens I'll delete my Journal' .. which doesn't make sense because, in terms of sharing information people can do these things already regardless of any Facebook functionality we add in the future.
> 
> ...


people searching for incredible bulk will find photos of me

random friends who google bodybuilding forums might come across me on a search in a rare case...

putting a link of my facebook wall is something a very bored and curious person will click on, good for UKM, bad for me....

facebook has my friends, family and work mates on there

this is only increasing the likely hood of them reading things on here surely?

i'd honestly consider posting here if this came about... i rarely post about AAS but the fact its mentioned in round about ways a 3 year old can interpret doesnt fill me full of confidence.

back to the days of blanking out faces on pics etc?

unless i have the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is my problem with it.

Facebook is "Me". Real name, real family, work, the whole shebang.

Here I am "Hobbio". A degree of anonymity, no faces in my pics, free to discuss whatever I like. AAS questions can be asked with no nosey buggers asking me why I want to know, I can post pics asking if gear is genuine etc.

Facebook is about social networking and linking everyone together. I want to keep UKM separate from that.

I wouldn't delete my journal if it happened, but I wouldn't feel secure posting about any future AAS use and I absolutely couldn't post any more pictures.

I'm natty atm, but I'll be running a cycle at some point and I don't want it associated with my real name and pictures.

Hope this gets my reasons across


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

terrible idea. id have to cancel my account on here. too many prying eyes.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

El Ricardinho said:


> terrible idea. id have to cancel my account on here. too many prying eyes.


x2


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

no thanks...i like my facebook seperate..im a farmville whore lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I said no, i keep my gym tlak on here, and other stuff on Facebook.

People might think im trying to be big headed or something if i get a load of bodybuilding crap coming up on my FB. Good idea but no thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who voted and shared your thoughts.

With 70% of people voting 'No' that's an open and shut case!

I'll leave the Facebook integration functionality out of the next upgrade so that it doesn't crossover into UK-Muscle.

L


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I say no. I try and keep the various aspects of my life seperate. I have profession contacts on FB and some of the stuff I post here is not appropriate on the cross-over


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

from what i can see there could be a very simple way of keeping just anyone looking at some of the threads on here . most of the forum could be make members only but you could leave open things like the General and and sponcers parts that way it give any new posible member something to look at and if u wanted to be extra carefull there be a rule that any new member would have to post ex amount of time before given full access to the site . just some ideas that may put a few poeple minds at rest

matt


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I voted yes as I think many would use it and it would raise the profile of the board! However I would not use it as I dont want my relatives/colleagues to learn about my dark side :laugh:

SD


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

El Ricardinho said:


> terrible idea. id have to cancel my account on here. too many prying eyes.


x3 providing that would be the case. no interest in knobbook whatsoever


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1russ100 said:


> x3 providing that would be the case. no interest in knobbook whatsoever


See my post above - this is not necessary because the changes were voted against by the majority of members.

Closing this so it stops getting bumped.

L


----------

